# Video of Mahi jumping in kayak



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Unedited..sorry havnt figured it out yet...video of the small mahi I caught Wed jumping into my kayak. This is actually the second time this has happened to me. The first one was a considerably nicer fish.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok apparently I cant figure out how to embed...

Link


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, WTF, I paste the link it embeds but when I paste the information you are suppose to, it doesnt. Technology illiterate I am...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

just copy the link at the top in the address bar and paste in post


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice job btw


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

jd how many yaks do u have?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Four. Crazy thing is I bought my first last March and Im currently debating on selling some more guns to get a Revo. Its a disease.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No, now that I think about it, I bought it last February.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey I sold all my fishing vessels but I wanna go on a trip to the gulf . Let me know if you would be willing to take me out out there and let me use one of ur yaks . I can give u some cash for ur troubles .

Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well my wifes mirage is down and the best paddling yak I have is a WS 120 which my dad who isnt in the greatest shape in the world, manages in the Gulf quite well.

Id be happy to take you if you dont mind paddling. I fish Wed-Fri and sometimes Sat AM due to my wifes work schedule. When youre ready and there is a good weather window give me a ring or PM and well hit it. Bring your own gear as Im short on decent rods/reels.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Four. Crazy thing is I bought my first last March and Im currently debating on selling some more guns to get a Revo. Its a disease.


Any cool guns for sale?????


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds good I'll try to schedual something if big kidneys is free I'll use one of his hobies but if he isn't I don't mind paddling


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice video! I need to bust my kayak cherry soon.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

What kind of yak did u get sniper?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was pretty funny to watch!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> Nice video! I need to bust my kayak cherry soon.


Lets do it, I'll be gentle. :whistling:


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Lets do it, I'll be gentle. :whistling:


Lol


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

Cool video!!! Makes miss the gulf.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Let me know when you want to go and all get the native out in the gulf with you. I have yet to get it out there. Just inshore so far. Been wanting to go for a while.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> What kind of yak did u get sniper?


I've got two sit on top play boats right now that I take out in the gulf but I have yet to do any serious fishing from a yak. Jason is going to let me use one of his for now. I have a SUP being built right now and it is being set up for fishing, going to see how that works.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

great catch JD


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Let me know when you want to go and all get the native out in the gulf with you. I have yet to get it out there. Just inshore so far. Been wanting to go for a while.


Swell Info is showing that its going to calm down early next week. If the forecast holds and the weather is clear, Im going Wed AM for sure if youd like to join.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Swell Info is showing that its going to calm down early next week. If the forecast holds and the weather is clear, Im going Wed AM for sure if youd like to join.


I am off every other Friday for weekday trips. Off next Friday. Other than that, I am mostly a weekend warrior.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> I am off every other Friday for weekday trips. Off next Friday. Other than that, I am mostly a weekend warrior.


If the weather is good I'll be out there, I have some fishing I need to make up.


----------



## yaknrugger (Aug 5, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Hey I sold all my fishing vessels but I wanna go on a trip to the gulf . Let me know if you would be willing to take me out out there and let me use one of ur yaks . I can give u some cash for ur troubles .
> 
> Thanks


Ox I have an extra outback now that I upgraded to the PA. Hook me up with your contact info and I'll let you know advance when we plan to head out if you're interested.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very interested I'll send you a PM


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

going to hit it thursday should be good new moon and all JD


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video. I enjoyed watching it.


----------

